# Just bought some Nandos marinade



## Brotein

Do I;

dice up the chicken and marinade then fry, boil rice then stir in the rice with the chicken

or leave the breast whole and marinade and grill

or marinade the breast and then cook in the oven

?


----------



## saaam

dice the chicken, marinade, then use one of those grill pans, and have it in a pitta bread with tomato and mayo


----------



## Brotein

Don't have grill pan, only flat based pan, or my George Foreman

and the diet is wholegrain rice no pitta


----------



## saaam

Oh, use the George Foreman then, and rice will have to do


----------



## kaos_nw

what about a wholemeal pitta?


----------



## Boshboshbosh

NANDOS MARINADE IS THE NUTS!!! 

its awesome with sweet peppers too, get some peppers and chop up, add some lemon juice and a bit of diced ginger, throw it in a pan with the chicken, WELL NICE


----------



## fitpics

spoke to the woman in the restaurant and told her that the sauces don't taste the same as those you eat there and she said they marinate theirs overnight for a richer flavour..I will try that next time I have mine


----------



## SK-XO

Nandos is gd sh1t I eat 3 nandos a week. 10 chicken legs racked up in hot sauce. Can't beat it


----------



## hsmann87

Marinade it now mate and leave in fridge until tomorrow (diced chicken).

Tomorrow, put the chicken on skewers and BBQ. It tastes buff ting!


----------



## big pete

hsmann87 said:


> It tastes buff ting!


what? :laugh:

totally forgot about stuff like nando marinades. got me curious again!


----------



## hsmann87

big pete said:


> what? :laugh:


It tastes amazing. :thumb:


----------



## empzb

If you have a gas bbq grill, marinate overnight so it has about 24 hours worth, then remember to baste while cooking as well - tbh tastes better than nandos whenever I have done it! sh*t making me wish the sun was out so I can get my munch on!


----------



## Magic Torch

That reminds me....I have a whole chicken on my nandos reward card  BOOM!


----------



## SD

Love it love it!!! Although most Nandos sauces are not GLuten free :sad:

SD


----------



## big pete

omg, the farmer next door has loads of bricks lying around

i have chicken in the fridge

tesco has sauce on the shelves!!

roll on, a warm evening


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> That reminds me....I have a whole chicken on my nandos reward card  BOOM!


you and barry can have a date in nandos tomorrow and look lovingly into each others eyes over your plate of chicken :laugh:


----------

